
Google Maps goes where no one wants to go - wicknicks
http://9eyes.tumblr.com/
======
NathanKP
I really wish I knew the story behind some of these images, especially the SUV
wreck, with the man sitting at the edge of the roadway hanging his head in a
pose of ultimate dejection.

On the one hand Google Street view is a testament to incredible technological
power, giving us little still life glimpses of the huge world around us, but
it still can't capture all the humanity of life and the many human
interactions that happen every day on our planet.

~~~
johnny22
yet. folks have been talking about lifeblogging for years.

We're only just now being able to fulfil the storage requirements at a
reasonable price. Battery technology has yet to catch up though.

------
nostrademons
It'd be nifty if these were hyperlinked to the actual Google Maps location, so
we could then explore around them.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
A lot of them probably have been taken down/updated :)

But yes, I agree.

------
jpwagner
i tried to track a random one down (based on info in the shot)...looks like
the exact shot was taken out, but i'd say it's confirmed real.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=89+Myrdle+Street+Whitechapel+e...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=89+Myrdle+Street+Whitechapel+east+london&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=89+Myrdle+St,+London+E1+1HL,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.514932,-0.063043&spn=0.000796,0.00181&z=19&layer=c&cbll=51.515118,-0.063079&panoid=oN9CHrOiAFVDCkRcPb2ibA&cbp=12,115.44,,0,18.09)

------
javan
I love this. Wish you could click on the images to see the map.

------
shaddi
I'm having a hard time believing these are all actually Google Maps shots.
Would have been nice if they had included a link to the image on Maps.

------
natch
#17 from the end looks like the creek near Google. I'm guessing those are some
of the Google Street View people in the picture (one on scooter, one with
visible badge, one mad scientist long haired type) :-).

~~~
whyenot
You are correct. Turn around and move up the street a little, and you will see
quite a few other googlers hanging out on the side of the road ;)

[http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.421069,-122.086591...](http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.421069,-122.086591&spn=0,0.009645&z=17&layer=c&cbll=37.421067,-122.086477&panoid=EB6bH_cM9ka9l8O6MJJitg&cbp=12,317.54,,0,-0.11)

------
chrisbroadfoot
This really is a cross-section of everyday life across the world. Amazing!

------
balakk
Some are kinda NSFW.

~~~
anigbrowl
So?

------
yanw
Here's a theory on why gov'ts don't like Street View; it exposes their
countries' lesser sides, the ones that don't end up on postcards.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Also, governments like to have an exclusive on power. They don't share well.
Each time technology gives power back to the people, governments fight it.

~~~
johnny22
sure, but there are plenty of reasons that people wouldn't want themselves (or
their houses) to end up there either. So blaming it on the government(s)
exclusively isn't really fair.

